# Itchy Dog!



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

So, Malcolm's bacterial dermatosis cleared right up with the meds the vet gave us, but his itching (which preceded the bumps by a couple of weeks) has NOT stopped. His skin looks red, and he's scratched his neck to the point that there are small scabs from scratching through the skin.

Any thoughts about what I can do to lessen the itching? Benadryl doesn't seem to help.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Get a skin scrapping done just in case. You can also try Claratin or Chlor-Trimeton. Benedryl doesnt always work on all dogs.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> Get a skin scrapping done just in case.


What would you be looking for with a skin scraping? He had one about 2 weeks ago that was negative.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I would be looking to rule out mange mites. How much Benedryl are you giving him?? He can have 1mg per Lb of body weight every 8 hrs.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> I would be looking to rule out mange mites. How much Benedryl are you giving him?? He can have 1mg per Lb of body weight every 8 hrs.


Yes, it's a huge amount. I think I was giving my dog 30 a day when I was trying to conk him out.


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> I would be looking to rule out mange mites. How much Benedryl are you giving him?? He can have 1mg per Lb of body weight every 8 hrs.


That's what I figured. He had demodex back in September, and was negative for them (and everything else they scraped for) 2 weeks ago, which was after this round of itching started. 

I only gave one 25mg benadryl/day - will try the higher dose.


----------

